# (the) truth will conquer all



## philax

Greetings all.

I'd like to say _veritas vincit omnia_ (the emphasis on truth), but as a future event rather than the always/now sense I take from the present-tense form. Would _verum vinces omnes_ be correct, or is there a better phrase in more accurate Latin?

Thanks for sharing your knowledge.


----------



## Agró

_Veritas vincet omnia.
Veritas omnia vincet. 

Verum _is accusative singular masculine and nominative and accusative singular neuter of adj. _verus, -a, -um_ (*true*).
_Vinces _is 2nd person singular of the future tense_.
Omnes _is nominative and accusative plural masculine and feminine.


----------



## bearded

Please note that _omnes _corresponds to 'all' = everybody, and _omnia _corresponds to 'all' = everything. You can choose according to your intended meaning. 
And in my opinion you can also choose between _verum_ (=what is true) and _veritas_ (=truth).
Example: _Verum/veritas omnia vincet _(= the truth will conquer everything, or: will prevail over everything) - 'vincet' is future 3rd person.
The Lat. verb _vinco _can mean both 'to defeat' or 'to prevail'.


----------



## Scholiast

saluete omnes

Yes, hard to decide.  But to me the epigrammatic _verum omnia vincit_ wins. This is not from superior Latin scholarship, just from the 'feel' of the thing: it looks like something aiming at proverbial or tattoo-ish style. Brevity always counts in Latin. 'Οld-fashioned᾽ scholars like me may not always be respected, but we retain our odd virtues.

Σ


----------



## Starless74

Scholiast said:


> ...to me the epigrammatic _verum omnia vincit_ wins.


That undoubtedly is the closest to the typical Latin proverb one can get.
Not sure that's what the OP actually wishes to say (further explanations needed).


----------



## philax

Starless74 said:


> That undoubtedly is the closest to the typical Latin proverb one can get.
> Not sure that's what the OP actually wishes to say (further explanations needed).




I'm trying to express a difference between the general-case statement, which I agree feels best as _verum omnia vincit_, and something a little more future-specific, as in _not yet but eventually for sure_. "The truth may be facing a tough time at the moment, but it will win through in the end." From the much-appreciated input here, it seems that the optimal thing to do without fouling up the grammar is just to change _vincit_ to _vincet_. Yes? Brevity definitely counts.


----------



## Scholiast

ad omnes amicos, saluete!

_verum intendum sperandum_?

I am finding the -_ndum_ repeteated endings clumsy. How about _clausula omnia vincit_? I'm guessing you are looking for a short  Latin phrase? It does not quite ping yet. I'm going to be better in the morning.

Σ


----------

